# 150+mm wide saddles



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

I'm currently running a spec alias 155mm ti rails that I really like - cushy and light

Given that this is my third saddle in my short riding experience - What other options are out there in 150+ mm wide ?

So far so good with this one but it's always good to know what my options are.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Selle SMP Avant...

I demo'd one from here: http://www.theprosstuff.com and will be ordering one...


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I look in that area pretty much all the time when saddle-shopping, as I need that width.

Selle Italia Shiver;
listen to some people and they'll tell you the WTB Speed V fits that category, but I've seen a lot of retailers list it as 147mm;
not trying to be funny, but most of the female-specific saddles are that and wider -- don't hate, if they fit, they fit.

There's a brand out there that make more than a few, but i won't endorse them.

Many online retailers list the widths on saddles; do a little looking and have some fun!


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

Brooks


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Chromag Chieftan


----------



## Blazerwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I Iike my Inline HD MTB saddle! Those skinny little saddles hurt my ass bigtime!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Takes longer for some to get used to firmer saddles. It took me YEARS to get completely over 'bicycle-butt'. Along the way, I've tried more saddles than I can recall. I have owned the Specialized Alias and the Avatar as well as the Milano and the Sonoma. IME, they were OK at best, but nothing super-comfy. 

Some of the more comfortable saddles I've owned were from WTB, including the Comfort V, the Speed V and the Rocket. I had a Terry Ti Liberator that was nice too. An inexpensive saddle I found that was decently comfortable was the ladies version of the Planet Bike A.R.S.

The most comfortable saddles I have found though have been a Brooks B17 Champion (at #2) and theee absolute most comfortable saddle(s) I have owned is. . . . . The WTB Pure V

I'd like to say it fits my fanny like a glove, but that would just be wrong 

All that said, saddle fit and comfort are comletely subjective and only the end user can say what works best for for them.

OTOH, the Coda saddles that came stock on Cannondales for many years must be a long lost design of none other than the Marquis de Sade himself. . . . . or maybe even the Devil. Complete azz-hatchets. A log splitter might be more comfortable than one of those things.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Bontrager InForm R in 154mm is a nice performance oriented saddle - if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Aug 4, 2004)

Selle Max Gel Flight... so comfy..


----------

